# CHENGDU | Western Equity Investment Fund Headquarters | 200m | 41 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Architect: Benoy








西部股权投资基金基地项目 | 新闻


Benoy经过两轮严格的专家评审最终中标的西部股权投资基金总部基地项目，位处于成都天府新区中央商务区核心区位，是连接老城中心和天府新区的门户节点，建成后将作为西部股权投资基金机构的办公场所。 天府新区中央商务区作为成都面向世界的生态型CBP（全名“CentralBusiness Park”，又称“中央商务公园”），未来将承担城市“双核”功能区职能，以城市级中心肩负成都南拓发展的重要引擎。而总部基地片区属于天府新区核心区三大功能板块的北部板块。功能区的主导功能为商务会展与行政管理，未来基地的发展前景广阔。项目的所处区位注定其将承担门户形象展示的重要作用。 | Benoy




www.benoy.com














By 山姆大大大


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

If one looks to the to the left side of this excellent 4K xigua video screenshot, one can see that the excavation of the basement of this 200m building is virtually finished. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7072394866784731661?logTag=ce6437d5cfadb2debf27


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
an entire district being built in chengdu


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a xigua video screenshot filmed a couple of days ago capturing current progress on the Tianfu New Area CBD. We can confirm now that this Benoy-designed Western Equity Investment Fund Tower is properly under construction now. There's a crane in the excavated basement and the basement floor slaps are now being erected.
Can A Chicagoan or someone please do a status change?



https://www.ixigua.com/7102691352147821064?logTag=e41ae74a87320331b412


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what huge amount of buildings


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

499towersofchina said:


> Can A Chicagoan or someone please do a status change?


I'm not a mod in this section so I can't move or edit thread titles in this section.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> I'm not a mod in this section so I can't move or edit thread titles in this section.


Who is the mod in this 200-300m skyscraper section? Can we inform him or her to change the status on this Chengdu building thread?
Thank you.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

499towersofchina said:


> Who is the mod in this 200-300m skyscraper section? Can we inform him or her to change the status on this Chengdu building thread?
> Thank you.


I believe Hudson11 and kanye are mods for all of the construction sections, don't know if there is anyone else.

You can always post move and title change requests in the requests thread.








+++ REQUESTS FOR MOVING THREADS +++


Please notify us of threads that need to be moved from proposals to the construction forum here. Basically it goes in this order: Pre-planning = Project is still in the design and consultation phase Pro = Project has been submitted for planning permission App = Project has been approved Demo =...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by 天府发展 on Weibo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just out the ground, 04/10/22 by 成都楼市投资家 on Weibo


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are three aerial xigua video aerial screenshots capturing construction on this project the Equity fund Tower that were filmed and taken around a week or so ago.
The core has risen further above street level and the assembling of the building's structural frame has started.


https://www.ixigua.com/7167998530630779430?logTag=4ca58418bb8330ed0f06


----------

